# Character Name Generator



## Murrdox (May 3, 2007)

I'm really really picky okay?  So bear with me here.

I'm starting a new D&D campaign soon.  I've been stuck as a player for a couple years, and the reigns have finally passed to me.

I'm looking for an NPC name generator... SPECIFICALLY (this would be great) a Forgotten Realms character generator.

See, the problem is I have lots of Elves in my campaign, and I'm HORRIBLE at coming up with Elvish names that are also Forgotten Realms-ish.

Wizards of the Coast has an NPC name generator on their site which I've played with... but the Elven names that it generates sound very Greyhawk-ish.

I might, in desperation, just turn to the indexes of "Return of the King" and pick out random Elvish names... I find that Forgotten Realms elves are very similar to Tolkien elves in terms of language and names.


----------



## Fargoth (May 3, 2007)

I use the Everchanging Book of Names (EBON) located here http://ebon.pyorre.net/

It has multiple naming files to include FR.


----------



## Murrdox (May 4, 2007)

Wow!  This is like... EXACTLY what I was looking for!  Thanks so much!

Is it worth the $10 to register?


----------



## Fargoth (May 4, 2007)

I believe so. I purchased it many years ago and use it almost exclusively. It's pretty easy to create your own generation files as well.


----------



## Bront (May 4, 2007)

Elves have different names in different settings?


----------



## sedarfaery (May 4, 2007)

Fargoth said:
			
		

> I use the Everchanging Book of Names (EBON) located here http://ebon.pyorre.net/
> 
> It has multiple naming files to include FR.



That is such a cool utility.   Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Murrdox (May 4, 2007)

Bront said:
			
		

> Elves have different names in different settings?




If you look at Greyhawk vs Forgotten Realms, the typical Elven names are slightly differently styled.  I don't really know exactly how to describe it, other than saying that FR elves have more Tolkien-esque names.  By that I mean typically sounding more "airy" with more L's and I's for example.


----------

